# can't donate my dynamic painting?



## axo (Jun 4, 2020)

I bought a dynamic painting yesterday (the wave painting) and apparently it's always genuine but Blathers won't let me donate it. Are there fakes of this painting, or is this just a bug?


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jun 4, 2020)

Have you donated a dynamic painting already? You should be able to donate fakes.


----------



## Jam86 (Jun 4, 2020)

have you already donated it? 
i'm constantly trying to donate stuff i already donated


----------



## selbishikh (Jun 4, 2020)

are you sure you didnt get the dynamic painting as the first painting Redd ever gives you? and thats why you cant remember? itll probably be why
(on that note, how much you gonna sell that for?  )


----------



## LunaRover (Jun 4, 2020)

^ Are you 100% sure your museum doesn't have the painting already? Only thing off the top of my head other than it glitching 0:


----------



## axo (Jun 4, 2020)

Opal<3 said:


> have you already donated it?
> i'm constantly trying to donate stuff i already donated


I just checked and it's not in my museum, I only have 3 paintings right now, the Mona Lisa and the woman with the ermine, and the "nice painting"

	Post automatically merged: Jun 4, 2020



selbishikh said:


> are you sure you didnt get the dynamic painting as the first painting Redd ever gives you? and thats why you cant remember? itll probably be why
> (on that note, how much you gonna sell that for?  )


the first painting I got from him was the nice painting, so i have no idea why he won't take it. (does art sell for a lot? i didn't know that)


----------



## selbishikh (Jun 4, 2020)

chees4mees said:


> I just checked and it's not in my museum, I only have 3 paintings right now, the Mona Lisa and the woman with the ermine, and the "nice painting"
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 4, 2020
> 
> ...


not too much, but they have the demand! but I dont have that painting so Im trying all my chances HAHA


----------



## Xeleron (Jun 4, 2020)

The dynamic painting doesn't go on the wall, it's to your right in the middle display case. What does he say when you try donating?


----------



## axo (Jun 4, 2020)

Xeleron said:


> The dynamic painting doesn't go on the wall, it's to your right in the middle display case. What does he say when you try donating?


he just says i don't have anything he can take, but i checked and it's definitely not in there



selbishikh said:


> not too much, but they have the demand! but I dont have that painting so Im trying all my chances HAHA


well, if he doesn't take it i'd be happy to give it to you


----------



## selbishikh (Jun 4, 2020)

chees4mees said:


> he just says i don't have anything he can take, but i checked and it's definitely not in there
> 
> 
> well, if he doesn't take it i'd be happy to give it to you


I say restart your game before anything. 
however, I also have this link to a youtube video: (I put it on a timestamp)




which shows the exact location of the painting in case you missed it. not saying you havent properly checked but just in case!


----------



## Xeleron (Jun 4, 2020)

chees4mees said:


> he just says i don't have anything he can take, but i checked and it's definitely not in there


Hmmm weird, I remember I had a hard time finding it because of how it's displayed in the middle at the bottom of the display case.... I would suggest you try again tomorrow


----------



## axo (Jun 4, 2020)

Xeleron said:


> Hmmm weird, I remember I had a hard time finding it because of how it's displayed in the middle at the bottom of the display case.... I would suggest you try again tomorrow





selbishikh said:


> I say restart your game before anything.
> however, I also have this link to a youtube video: (I put it on a timestamp)
> 
> 
> ...



I just saved and reopened the game and the painting is gone from my pockets and in the display case. Very weird, but at least I somehow got it in there.


----------



## cocoacat (Jun 4, 2020)

edit: nvm! glad it fixed


----------



## raqball (Jun 4, 2020)

FireNinja1 said:


> You should be able to donate fakes.



You can not donate fakes nor can you even sell them to Nooks.


----------



## DragonLatios (Jun 4, 2020)

I Hope it dose not bug out and say when you donate everything and it say your still missing one


----------



## MelodyRivers (Jun 4, 2020)

Did you tell him you found art? Or did you tell him you wanted to donate? Art is a separate option


----------

